# TUG 2nd Quarter Best Review award winner



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2007)

The winner of the Best 2nd Quarter 2007 Review Award is Philip Armour for his review on Xpu-Ha Palace.

http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

The review can be seen here:

Review Link

Congratuations to Philip and everyone who submitted reviews this quarter!

(which was over 1000 reviews!!!)


----------

